# home made chilli sauce



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

one of my favourite thing to have in the fridge, goes with everything burgers,chicken, fish even eggs

1 Shallot

1 or 2 cloves of garlic

2 tins of Italian tin tomatoes

splash of red wine vinegar

pinch of salt

black pepper(loads)

pinch of sugar or splender

fresh chillies( scotch bonnet)

chop all ingredients in a pan with some olive oil until soft, then add the tomatoes let simmer for 20 mins, add the fresh chillies last then blend. Save you old squeezable ketchup bottles and keep the fridge. Remember to keep tasting while simmering and adjust the seasoning to your liking . Will make the blandest of food taste great i have it on everything while on a diet lol...enjoy


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

Cheers Skip...this is getting made tonight, how long does the above last you?


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

normally a week or so mate will keep in the fridge for ages. can use as a marinade too, sit your chicken in a bowl and leave it over night then cook it up with your pasta,rice or noodles etc :thumb:


----------

